# Mühle-Glashütte M 29 Classic on Horween strap



## Tony Abbate

I have never had so many compliments on a watch as I get with this combination.

I am constantly amazed at the quality of this timepiece...the honeymoon continues.


----------



## Steppy

A Lovely watch, and a great strap combination.

I received my M29 Classic yesterday morning, hasn't left my wrist since. Was changing the strap easy enough? Like yourself Im thinking of a lighter shade of brown.


----------



## Tony Abbate

I have a Bergeon tool and it was very easy to swap the original strap out. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## CM HUNTER

I can see why you get so many compliments. Beautiful watch!


----------



## Tony Abbate

CM HUNTER said:


> I can see why you get so many compliments. Beautiful watch!


thanks CM


----------



## alexandrov

I think the M29 classic needs a strap that contrsts and highlights this incredibly beautiful dial. I've tried it with brighter colours but finally put the original strap back. I'm thinking about some glossy dark red/burgundy band...


----------



## Laserjock

The more I see live shots of this watch the more I love it. Tony, your strap in the "new shoes..." thread is gorgeous as well.

Wish I could see one of these in person.


----------



## dinexus

Spectacular!


----------



## Emil Kraeplin

This is one of the nicest combinations of watch and strap that I've seen. Well done my man!


----------



## ajbutler13

My apologies for resurrecting this thread, but HOLY COW that combination looks great!


----------



## threeputtbogey

Looks stunning!


----------



## briotone

For what my opinión is worth, I think the strap you have used on the watch could not be bettered, no matter what combo. you try. Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Pete26

Lovely combination


----------



## Stewpot

Oh wow! Looks perfect. That's the best I've seen any 29er look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudwin

Home Run! I've been admiring this watch for months. Thought I would go black, but this strap has me back in the white camp.


----------



## yagimax

Agree,stunning combination!


----------



## klipschman70

Is that a Horween Dublin leather strap? looks awesome.


----------

